# Size



## Andre (1/5/14)

From left to right: Vamo V5 in 18650 mode with Kanger Aerotank, Smok Magneto in 18650 mode with Aqua, Launcher V2 in 18500 mode with Aqua, Atizmoo Dingo in 18350 mode with Russian 91% in nano mode.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/14)

I just love the look of the Atizmoo Dingo with the Russian!


----------



## annemarievdh (1/5/14)

Impressive I'm jealous


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/14)

@Matthee I assume those are yours? Did you have to import the Dingo?

I wish there was a site in SA that did high end stuff and originals!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (2/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Matthee I assume those are yours? Did you have to import the Dingo?
> 
> I wish there was a site in SA that did high end stuff and originals!



I also wish for this.


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/5/14)

guys , your wallet will hate you fo eva !!


----------



## Alex (2/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> guys , your wallet will hate you fo eva !!



Well I'm one of those types that usually take a long time making a decision, and then I want it yesterday.


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/5/14)

sounds like my generation - we want it all and we want it now ..


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Euro 104.22 with spare spring and T2 extension.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Matthee I assume those are yours? Did you have to import the Dingo?
> 
> I wish there was a site in SA that did high end stuff and originals!


Yes, you assume correctly. The Dingo came via our Classifieds courtesy of @TylerD.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, you assume correctly. The Dingo came via our Classifieds courtesy of @TylerD.



How do you like the Dingo? Is it worth a hundred Euros? Would you buy one again?


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/5/14)

I don't own one of those but I would go for the roller same style but can do 18350 - 18650. I think its 20 euros more.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> How do you like the Dingo? Is it worth a hundred Euros? Would you buy one again?


No, for that price I would rather buy another Reo. Much more convenient and versatile. A Reo Mini if size is the object. If I wanted another tube mech, I would buy the Launcher V2, which can do all three battery modes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Matthee said:


> No, for that price I would rather buy another Reo. Much more convenient and versatile. A Reo Mini if size is the object. If I wanted another tube mech, I would buy the Launcher V2, which can do all three battery modes.



Thanks! I kewn I should check with my Vaping Guru first! But it sure is sweet looking!


----------



## RIEFY (2/5/14)

The Roller Is a match made in heaven for the Russian91.This was the best mech ive owned and the quality is out of this world, But @Matthee is right I would get another reo. instead.





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

Matthee said:


> From left to right: Vamo V5 in 18650 mode with Kanger Aerotank, Smok Magneto in 18650 mode with Aqua, Launcher V2 in 18500 mode with Aqua, Atizmoo Dingo in 18350 mode with Russian 91% in nano mode.



Superb photo @Matthee 
I love how the lighting is in the background
Photo came out so, so well!

The dingo/Russian is so cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> The Roller Is a match made in heaven for the Russian91.This was the best mech ive owned and the quality is out of this world, But @Matthee is right I would get another reo. instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aah, lovely and famous car pic CvS!

I like that side firing button on the Roller. Awesome. Is that a pure mechanical switch?


----------



## RIEFY (2/5/14)

yes it is silver

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

that dingo is oh so sexy!!!

love the pic @Matthee


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/5/14)

Kayfun on top of an 18350. The nano kit would look superb! 

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------

